# 9 months later



## whynot (Sep 15, 2014)

I built this in January, specifically for my own winemaking, we have ~100 bottle rack behind the bar, so this is pretty much just for our homemade stuff ..

Oh it was empty in Jan.. just started making wine


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 15, 2014)

That baby is beautiful!


----------



## DBAKER (Sep 15, 2014)

very very nice, I want one. Where in Pa ? 

good luck !


----------



## sour_grapes (Sep 15, 2014)

Very nice. I estimate about 224 bottles -- am I close?


----------



## francois_du_nord (Sep 15, 2014)

Gorgeous. Absolutely gorgeous. 

Best, Fran.


----------



## MrKevin (Sep 15, 2014)

Very Very nice, I had been thinking about that design for the diamond part of my wine cellar. It's absolutely beautiful.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Sep 15, 2014)

That is a beautiful design! I'm going it have to pass this on to my resident carpenter. His 'honey do' list needs updating. 
He did make me some inserts on an existing wall shelving unit like the upper sides you have done. But incorporating the large diamonds and slanted shelves makes such a beautiful piece. Well done!


----------



## bkisel (Sep 16, 2014)

Very nice. My other hobby is woodworking so I can appreciate your wine rack in two ways.


----------



## JohnT (Sep 16, 2014)

Vey nice! Now you can store your wine with the respect and pride it deserves! 

.. you really had me going on this thread's title!


----------



## whynot (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks all.. to answer the questions, I'm in South/Central PA, I think the "official count" from winecellarinnovations.com where I ordered it was in the ~280 bottle range, once full. I highly recommend ordering from them.. I love woodworking (not that I'm particularly good at it).. .but you can create some really nice and creative things quickly with their kits, and you still get to put it all together yourself ... I did add some of my own twists, like the molding.. the whole family worked on the sign together ..


----------

